# January hay market report - Baby, it's cold outside.



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/u-s-alfalfa-hay-prices-at-70-month-low-hay-market-report-update-for-january-2017


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I always enjoy reading these hay reports. Tennessee does not have many dairies...a few but nothing like in the cooler locales. So I guess what I am saying is that these type of reports are more of a indication on how the dairy industry is fairing and how exportation is going.

I have not sold any quality hay for less than $240/ton this fall and early winter. I did have about 120 bales that was put up at very high moisture and had a few bad places in about 5-10% of the bales but still fetched $180 per ton.

I like the fact that our quality hay market is more consistently stable and experiences less high and low fluctuations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I can attest that the hay market in Wisconsin is nothing short of brutal.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

240 per ton???? Sheesh that would be something. 2011 prices were in that 300 range but that was a drier year for us too. 80 to 120 is range nowdays for quality hay. 150 would be an outlier.


----------

